# Another one on a barnsiding pedistal



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats beautiful! Wish I had room for something like that! You definately have an unmatched talent man:thumbs_up


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That is pure beauty, Matt!! Amazing looking mount


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

So Awesome!!!!! love that mount


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, hey Marshbuck, this will fit right in the corner of any room!(LOL)


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Now that looks good!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

I've seen literally thousands of mounts in my life,the mounts you've posted on here are what I want to look at in a mount,Look at the eyes,perfect detail,even the brisket looks PERFECT,not many out there doing this kind of quality work,and the prices are very reasonable especially for what you get.I hope this is your full time career with skills like that!


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Matt D said:


> Thanks guys, hey Marshbuck, this will fit right in the corner of any room!(LOL)


This is true! I think my golden retriever would lick it til the hair falls off tho! lol


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful deer and awesome work


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thank you for the kind words. Yes, I do this fulltime and have been for years now. My pricing on my site is not all up to date usually so it is best to just give me a call or shoot me a message on what you are after. Thanks again and take care.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep. I aways check in to see what this gentleman has recently posted. Really beautiful work.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Excellent work


----------



## brian g (Jan 30, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks amazing man!


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

superb job, nice mount


----------



## Adam Spittler (Feb 19, 2006)

love it!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Great work.


----------



## VTBuck (Mar 28, 2012)

wow!


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Fantastic...what was old is now new...!


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

That is amazing. I really like the pedestal, love the way that old wood looks!


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

Wow that looks great!! What is the dimensions of that base if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## gadawgfan706 (Jul 14, 2012)

went to your website and your photo gallery want open?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words. I just went to my site and everything seems to be fine. My gallery is in a drop down box to the left of the page, just hold over it and click on what you would like to see. The dimensions on that one were around 24" high and 22" wide I believe. My woodguy can make any size and shape though. Thanks again and if anyone had any questions, just let me know.


----------

